# Dystocia or normal? RF nesting



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 23, 2013)

This is a newly acquired, WC Redfoot female. 11.5", 8 lbs. presumptively 20 years old.
She is active, excellent appetite, normal urine/BM's. She was fed a variety of appropriate greens, fruits and proteins by a keeper far more experienced than I, so I have no doubt she was feed ideally.




I've had her a little more than two weeks, eating a varied diet, lots of greens, calcium supplement 2x weekly, fruits, occas cat kibble, red worms..

So, two nights ago I found her nesting during one of the times I let her run around the bedroom while I do chores. I watched her nest and push for about 40 minutes. Then she just walked away.
Everything normal. She's doing it again now, same place, pushing. It's been 30 minutes. She's passes a few teaspoons of clear liquid. Sometimes tail is outstretched, other times it's tucked or wags slowly.

At what point do I bring home Oxytocin for her? I radiographed her Saturday morning.




As I'm typing her pushing is becoming more intense, more fluid...and DANG IT it's time to go to work.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2013)

Oxytocin doesn't work on all species of tortoise. I didn't work when I injected a Manouria, and my guess it might not work for RF's either. Does the tortoise have a thick layer of leaf litter or soft soil for egg laying? A heat lamp helps too.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 23, 2013)

Veterinary literature shows administration in this species. I'm just not sure at what point I should consider its usage,


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Dystocia or normal? RF nesting*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Veterinary literature shows administration in this species. I'm just not sure at what point I should consider its usage,



If she's laying, I would say NOW.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 23, 2013)

How deep is the nest? Oxytocin works for yellows. I've had to do it before with one of mine. Calcium shot usually pairs with using oxytocin. And the animal needs to be warmed up to absorb it properly. 80+ on the legs/muscles. I Dont recommend using it though. Its quite harsh. Let her try to lay them. And make sure the substrate is deep enough 12" or so.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2013)

I had a young YF earlier this year who had a very swollen cloaca...it almost looked like she was going to prolapse. An x-ray showed eggs. The tortoise never showed any signs of wanting to lay the eggs, but after a month or so I had calcium and oxytocin injected. I went back again in a week for more calcium. She has never laid the eggs. The Oxy didn't work for her. I warmed her up, kept her indoors in warm water with a CHE over her for a couple weeks...nothing.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 24, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I had a young YF earlier this year who had a very swollen cloaca...it almost looked like she was going to prolapse. An x-ray showed eggs. The tortoise never showed any signs of wanting to lay the eggs, but after a month or so I had calcium and oxytocin injected. I went back again in a week for more calcium. She has never laid the eggs. The Oxy didn't work for her. I warmed her up, kept her indoors in warm water with a CHE over her for a couple weeks...nothing.



Yvonne, what became of her? Egg binding is potentially fatal. 
My instincts tell me to treat her almost like a dog (between my own Basenji litters and being a vet tech having worked for a breeder vet, hundreds of whelps over the years), and watch for signs of distress, anorexia, etc etc. She is acting normal, eating well, enjoying her wallow tray...nothing alarming. I hate using drugs, so I'm hesitant. And thanks for the note on Ca+. Not much indicates it's usage in reptiles, but in mammals, you must use both. Oxytocin stimulates contractions, and the Ca+ gives the muscles strength to push.

I'm working a short day today, so I will FINALLY have time to provide her a proper nesting space. I feel badly that the past few days have been beyond crazy and exhaustive.

So, question...

Peat, coco coir or reptibark? Those are my current options. [PURPLE HEART]
I think I will bring home a syringe full of Ca+ and Oxy to have on hand. I hate racing to work at 2am.


Oh, and front leg or back? I know some drugs cannot be giving in the back legs of Chelonians. Not familiar with these, and the formulae doesn't state. Just says IM.


----------

